# Warp 13 inch motor



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

You know, I have been reading and looking at the specks on this thing for about two weeks and I can't figure what this motor would be used for. Does anybody have any expriance with this motor? I mean what can this motor do that the 11 inch Warp can't? I can't figure it, size is TRUELY not everything and this motor might be the case!!! Please someone comment on this...

thanks for your time..


----------



## O'Zeeke (Mar 9, 2008)

Georgia Tech said:


> You know, I have been reading and looking at the specks on this thing for about two weeks and I can't figure what this motor would be used for. Does anybody have any expriance with this motor? I mean what can this motor do that the 11 inch Warp can't? I can't figure it, size is TRUELY not everything and this motor might be the case!!! Please someone comment on this...
> 
> thanks for your time..


I dont know either Georgia, even with all the room under the hood, I was just barely able to fit the Warp 11 into my mustang, clearing the rack and pinion by .25" so it probably wouldnt fit in a lot of cars not to mention the added weight and cost. I think you be better off with 2 - 8" motors belted together like Omar's 914 or end to end like white Zombie. Just my .02$


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

Not alot of people know about this motor I guess....


----------

